# New from Lake of the Ozarks ,Mo.



## gabbygumm (Jan 22, 2010)

New from Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri. The Names Gabbygumm or at least 
thats what they call me here in this area.I've worked at Main Street Music 
Hall about 16 yrs. but have worked at other shows as a comedian and singer
entertainer ,here and Branson for 40 yrs.
My passion is bowhunting and 3-d shooting but there's just something special about rattling and grunting in big bucks .
The summer and early spring is spent getting new shows put together and 
turkey hunting then latter 3-d's.Just wanted to say Howdy.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* gabbygumm. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## aimhard (Jul 28, 2002)

Welcome, seen your shows and share your passion for archery and hunting. .Grew up down there but in the city till retirement. Use to know Eric.


----------



## gabbygumm (Jan 22, 2010)

*Gotta know*

What are all the TTT's about and bump ,I don't get it .


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome. The more missouri guy's the better.
ttt means to the top. ttt and bunp are just ways to get a thread back to the first page for more views.


----------



## gabbygumm (Jan 22, 2010)

*BoMoPo*

Thanks for your help


----------



## gabbygumm (Jan 22, 2010)

*BoCoMo*

Thanks for your reply and help Sorry for the messup


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Anytime bud.

Do u ever go to the 3d down in ur area. willow creek or saline valley?


----------



## gabbygumm (Jan 22, 2010)

*3d*

Willow Creek is a fun shoot ,good targets and My friends and I also hit 2 shoots in Lebanon,also Montrose up by Clinton,Sedalia shoot,Californisa ,mo. All over.]


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Ive been meaning to shoot willow creek and havent done it yet.
Go to sva all the time. Gonna go to the r100 in sedilia again this year. Maybe see ya up there.


----------



## T-Town_Hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

welcome gabby, i think you have performed with my grandpa before. RIP grandpa. anyways you should check out saline valley archery in eldon i think they have shoots now and then. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2006)

St. Elizabeth isn't that far from The Lake either. You should come to DryCreek and Saline Valley. You can find the schedules and directions at www.drycreekarchery.com. Oh by the way...Welcome to AT. You should check out www.missouriwhitetails.com also.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

